# My new case!!!!!



## adcom32 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok here's my first case that i bought only 40.00!!!!!!
I painted the interior flat black looks so much better.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice looking case. Congrats


----------



## v2.0 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's that on the bottom left corner? Tape?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the clean look of the front. The inside is also very well done, congrats


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

Update your Rig in your sig.  You have your HDD listed as 256 "MB"  I am 99.999% sure that is not possible considering your OS.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

and since we are being picky Im pretty sure there were never any 8600XT's...(I had GS and GT's)

Thats still a nice case especially for $40


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't recognize this case; what is it?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks very good, I might get one of these (if I can figure out what model it is )


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job, beats my cable management


----------



## adcom32 (Feb 27, 2010)

it broadway comp. sonic


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

A friend of mine just sent me a link to another inexpensive Broadway case that I thought looked pretty good. I've never worked with one though. Will have to look into them more.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

That new Xiggy 1283 your getting will look mighty good in that case.


----------



## adcom32 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i thought so!!!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

i would not buy anymore cases from them, after a month the case started to fall apart  if you want a cheap case* coolermasterstore.com *is a good place to go for there refurbished cases


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 5, 2010)

How does a case just fall apart?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

the front bezel broke off and the side window broke


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 5, 2010)

Were you manhandling the thing when you tweaked your system?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

no jut one day i opened it and it just fell off


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Were you playing football with it? That happens with me sometimes, it just breaks. With a little support from my fist or foot.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

lmfao


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 5, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> lmfao


Its not funny. People tend to point and stare. :shadedshu


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 5, 2010)

Seems like you'll have 2 cases in this thread soon eh?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

im throwing this case away as soon as it gets here


----------



## erixx (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats mate !  and.... how about removing that 'features' sticker form your monitor... Distracting stuff like that drives me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kill kill haha


----------



## Master Wolfe (Apr 5, 2010)

erixx said:


> Congrats mate !  and.... how about removing that 'features' sticker form your monitor... Distracting stuff like that drives me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kill kill haha



My lady has had her Asus LCD for what, almost 3 years now. And she STILL has a similar sticker on hers, drives me bonkers!


----------



## erixx (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow Wolfe, that are background facts haha  Specially for reselling it of course, I'd be carefull if I were you


----------



## Master Wolfe (Apr 5, 2010)

erixx said:


> Wow Wolfe, that are background facts haha  Specially for reselling it of course, I'd be carefull if I were you



Man I learned a while back not to mess with her stuff. I may build em for her, but once it is put together on her desk, don't touch it or


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 5, 2010)

erixx said:


> Congrats mate !  and.... how about removing that 'features' sticker form your monitor... Distracting stuff like that drives me crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kill kill haha



not trying to be rude or nothing but you dont live here to see it everyday and i personally like that sticker.


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2010)

No no no, no problems mate, everyone has the right to manage his stuff, just kidding! I do have serious issues with stickers


----------

